# Amazing $800 weekend in Indy 8x Surge



## Randy Shear




----------



## Randy Shear




----------



## Randy Shear

Great weekend in Indy.


----------



## Randy Shear




----------



## Randy Shear




----------



## uberlady

That is a crime! $350 for a 30 mile ride? Sucks for them, great for you! I'm curious what the $140 miscellaneous is for?


----------



## Randy Shear

uberlady said:


> That is a crime! $350 for a 30 mile ride? Sucks for them, great for you! I'm curious what the $140 miscellaneous is for?


My referral bonus from my YT videos.


----------



## Russell

Ahhhh... just remember that glorious weekend when you work a hundred others for but a fraction of the pay...

Like a drug dealer giving free substance Uber hooks another...

The question is average it all out over a year - you will be shocked at your hourly rate

And if you are not then you are truly Uber propaganda


----------



## Randy Shear

Russell said:


> Ahhhh... just remember that glorious weekend when you work a hundred others for but a fraction of the pay...
> 
> Like a drug dealer giving free substance Uber hooks another...
> 
> The question is average it all out over a year - you will be shocked at your hourly rate
> 
> And if you are not then you are truly Uber propaganda


Ahh another hater. If you have seen my YT channel, I average $350 per week payout, only driving 20 - 24 hours. I've been through this a million times, and won't do it again. Maybe Uber sucks for you, in which case I suggest you adapt and innovate to compensate, or stop whining like a little girl, and get another job. Too many cry babies.

PS I've been with Uber over a year, in 3 different cities, and my average doesn't vary much.


----------



## Russell

I'm not whinging for me...

And Uber hater - no - they represent the biggest opportunity I would ever have in my life - truly! But does that mean they are fair to all their drivers... definitely not!

I haven't seen your YT channel nor will I have the inclination to watch it - if Uber works for you and you have been doing it a year and where Uber X is legal (because if it isn't like in met areas you are in for the biggest shock yet and so you should be!) then congratulations and I am happy for you... YOU are very much in a minority but it s good to get an objective view... I shall have a look at how bonafide you are... if not so... well I will be in touch


----------



## OldTownSean

OK that's gross ....what's your net?

Damn nice ride btw


----------



## 556baller

Nice work, Uber has been pretty quick to respond with a few of my issues.


----------



## UL Driver SF

Randy Shear said:


> Great weekend in Indy.


Good job. Don't let the whiners get to ya. They have yet to come up with something better.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

Enjoy the fares while the market is new.

Are you related to the YouTuber from AZ who made such grandiose claims?


----------



## uberyft

Russell said:


> I'm not whinging for me...
> 
> And Uber hater - no - they represent the biggest opportunity I would ever have in my life - truly! But does that mean they are fair to all their drivers... definitely not!
> 
> I haven't seen your YT channel nor will I have the inclination to watch it - if Uber works for you and you have been doing it a year and where Uber X is legal (because if it isn't like in met areas you are in for the biggest shock yet and so you should be!) then congratulations and I am happy for you... YOU are very much in a minority but it s good to get an objective view... I shall have a look at how bonafide you are... if not so... well I will be in touch


I wonder why you say why they represent the biggest opportunity you would ever have in your life? That is total lack of self-esteem/motivation for any other field of work.

Yes, Uber provides, or in my case provided of good paychecks, but there are other opportunities that might not involve being in a vehicle driving other people around. Yes - I dislike all of the changes that Uber has made, but that does not change the fact that I can still be better or excel in another, and I hope that you too find that opportunity outside Uber. Wish you all the luck, but please don't be thinking like you can't do better or deserve better.

.02


----------



## UberPissed

Randy I thought you said you were quitting?


----------



## scott

Something smells funny about this 
I always question people that talk about the money their making ...sounds to me like this self promotion allows Randy to recruit more innocent uber newbys
He's kinda like a Minnie Travis lol!


----------



## Emmes

Whatever you're doing, Randy .. it's working!! Don't forget the little people when you move to OKC.


----------



## toi

$800 dollars wow
You are a high roller man. 
Uber should give you U-Badge


----------



## Pacdog

Happy for you Randy and thanks for sharing the videos. with that in mind each market is different and the results are also different. I doubt many drivers had ever had a fare for $300+ and for 30 miles at that. You said it was a 8X fare? I have never seen more then a 1.5X surge here. Man the rider must of really wanted to pay no matter what at 8x.


----------



## Emmes

I'd be pissed if I had to pay that. lol


----------



## Randy Shear

Oc_DriverX said:


> Enjoy the fares while the market is new.
> 
> Are you related to the YouTuber from AZ who made such grandiose claims?


We are over a year old. Rides are 1.25/mi. I make it work.

Hell to the no. That was / is Guy Uber. He's full of shit.


----------



## Randy Shear

UberPissed said:


> Randy I thought you said you were quitting?


No, I was considering it. Not anytime soon.


----------



## Randy Shear

scott said:


> Something smells funny about this
> I always question people that talk about the money their making ...sounds to me like this self promotion allows Randy to recruit more innocent uber newbys
> He's kinda like a Minnie Travis lol!


Says the new member, with no credentials. I've proven my net, and gross income on here. Not doing it again. Look at old threads I posted in if you doubt me. I do fine all on my own.


----------



## Randy Shear

Emmes said:


> Whatever you're doing, Randy .. it's working!! Don't forget the little people when you move to OKC.


I swear I just have a knack for this. I make it work. I decided to stay in Indy.  Thanks!


----------



## scott

Jason the gypsy uber


----------



## Randy Shear

Pacdog said:


> Happy for you Randy and thanks for sharing the videos. with that in mind each market is different and the results are also different. I doubt many drivers had ever had a fare for $300+ and for 30 miles at that. You said it was a 8X fare? I have never seen more then a 1.5X surge here. Man the rider must of really wanted to pay no matter what at 8x.


I have driven in 3 markets, and had reasonable success in all 3. Maybe I'm just lucky.


----------



## Randy Shear

Emmes said:


> I'd be pissed if I had to pay that. lol


Same here! LOL


----------



## Randy Shear




----------



## Randy Shear

I didn't get the 8x screenshot, but I did catch it at 7x. Highest I've seen was 10x.


----------



## Randy Shear

Now, going to SLEEP! Night Uber peeps.


----------



## Pacdog

I like you Randy. Your name here is the same on your account. Your trying to help even if your numbers are high you have earned your shit. Like I said before all markets are not the same and many other members here are not always as forward as you are with numbers and videos to back your shit up. That said I'm still convinced Uber needs to listen a little to the drivers in many markets and make changes or die. What I'm doing in my market is to talk with with local leaders who will decide weather they allow Uber to operate in the city limits. One thing We drivers lack is a better way to communicate except for forums and FB groups. That is not going to cut it andWe need to sort out how to contact all drivers if We want a equal playing field. Uber has all the metrics and We Drivers only have what they give us. any true Partnership (as Uber calls Us Partners) would never treat all the partners like Uber does. It's a bad business model and will fail if not fixed. I have many more ideas, but I don't want to tie you all up.


----------



## Randy Shear

Pacdog said:


> I like you Randy. Your name here is the same on your account. Your trying to help even if your numbers are high you have earned your shit. Like I said before all markets are not the same and many other members here are not always as forward as you are with numbers and videos to back your shit up. That said I'm still convinced Uber needs to listen a little to the drivers in many markets and make changes or die. What I'm doing in my market is to talk with with local leaders who will decide weather they allow Uber to operate in the city limits. One thing We drivers lack is a better way to communicate except for forums and FB groups. That is not going to cut it andWe need to sort out how to contact all drivers if We want a equal playing field. Uber has all the metrics and We Drivers only have what they give us. any true Partnership (as Uber calls Us Partners) would never treat all the partners like Uber does. It's a bad business model and will fail if not fixed. I have many more ideas, but I don't want to tie you all up.


Thanks, I appreciate that. I am not advocating for Uber, I'm advocating what I do for a living. Yes Uber is my gateway to the income, but I make it work, and have worked it in 3 different markets. I work Friday and Saturday only every week. I drive 4 hours each of those days to work, and home (round trip). I wouldn't do it if it wasn't working for me. I love having 5 days a week off. I have several tricks I use to accomplish this, which I won't share at this juncture, but I come up with some very innovative ways of getting my money. (all legit). I understand not all markets are equal, and 100% agree with you. We do need more leverage within the company. We do deserve a better wage. Hell, in Oklahoma City I had $1.65/mi, 0.25/min, $5 min. Moved here and it all went to shit. $1.25/mi, no min, $0.25/min. I just work smarter, and make it happen. Love that party bus BTW!


----------



## CJ ASLAN

GOOD STUFF MAN!


----------



## Emmes

Was hoping they would get my statement for 14 SEP fixed by this morning, but it's a no-go. Ugh. I hope they're just getting my incentives from last week put on there (since they were missed the first time around) and it's taking a little more time. I don't want to wait another week for my paycheck. I've even tried putting "current" on the end of the statement link and it just shows the 22 SEP as $0.00 (now), last night it showed a DEBT for $8.17. lol


----------



## Emmes

Randy Shear said:


> Thanks, I appreciate that. I am not advocating for Uber, I'm advocating what I do for a living. Yes Uber is my gateway to the income, but I make it work, and have worked it in 3 different markets. I work Friday and Saturday only every week. I drive 4 hours each of those days to work, and home (round trip). I wouldn't do it if it wasn't working for me. I love having 5 days a week off. I have several tricks I use to accomplish this, which I won't share at this juncture, but I come up with some very innovative ways of getting my money. (all legit). I understand not all markets are equal, and 100% agree with you. We do need more leverage within the company. We do deserve a better wage. Hell, in Oklahoma City I had $1.65/mi, 0.25/min, $5 min. Moved here and it all went to shit. $1.25/mi, no min, $0.25/min. I just work smarter, and make it happen. Love that party bus BTW!


I think it helps you've been a salesman before. You know how to SELL something you believe in, or don't. It helps with motivation when this is your ONLY income, too. This isn't my only income. It's a side gig, and as long as I'm making $14+/hour when all is said and done, I'm good with that. Some weekends I make well over that (after expenses), some weekends I don't. My goal was to find a job that was flexible (sometimes I don't want to work that 2nd job), I had total control over when, where and how (check), and to make at least $300 doing it (checkaroo).

I get aggravated just like everyone else, but you're right when you say it's easy to get "caught up" in the negativity. I find myself doing the same thing. I'm not saying every day is wine and roses, I'm just saying with a more positive outlook, you can figure out a way to make it work for you, like Randy has. Spend all your time complaining and focusing on taking it up the ass from Uber and you won't make money .. you'll just continue to take it up the ass. You must like it or you'd do something about it. 

We have a few sayings in the military that I need to remember ... (1) suck it up and drive on, or (2) adjust fire, (3) make the adjustment and carry on. FIND A WAY IN or FIND A WAY OUT. Stop trying to get everyone on the "pity party bus" with you. No one is making you work for Uber, you CHOSE this, just like I did.

I think the negativity speaks volumes as to how easy it infects and affects others. I've had a couple of crappy weekends since I've allowed the negative to get to me. I've decided no one is responsible but me, if I don't make money on any given weekend. There's (obviously) money to be made, at least in this area, so I plan on cashing in on my share. If you thought you could just sit on your ass and wait for your phone to light up, then you have the wrong idea of how to make money with rideshare.

I hope you all have a profitable experience with Uber, but if you feel you can't ... don't do something that costs you more money than you make .. cause it'll never get better unless your attitude gets better about it. Find the way that works for you in your area or find you way to the door. Your choice.


----------



## cheerose

Randy Shear said:


> Hell to the no. That was / is Guy Uber. He's full of shit.


 I'm surprised that you haven't gone back to the video where you give a shoutout to Ivan and either edit the video or add something to the description.


----------



## Randy Shear

Emmes said:


> I think it helps you've been a salesman before. You know how to SELL something you believe in, or don't. It helps with motivation when this is your ONLY income, too. This isn't my only income. It's a side gig, and as long as I'm making $14+/hour when all is said and done, I'm good with that. Some weekends I make well over that (after expenses), some weekends I don't. My goal was to find a job that was flexible (sometimes I don't want to work that 2nd job), I had total control over when, where and how (check), and to make at least $300 doing it (checkaroo).
> 
> I get aggravated just like everyone else, but you're right when you say it's easy to get "caught up" in the negativity. I find myself doing the same thing. I'm not saying every day is wine and roses, I'm just saying with a more positive outlook, you can figure out a way to make it work for you, like Randy has. Spend all your time complaining and focusing on taking it up the ass from Uber and you won't make money .. you'll just continue to take it up the ass. You must like it or you'd do something about it.
> 
> We have a few sayings in the military that I need to remember ... (1) suck it up and drive on, or (2) adjust fire, (3) make the adjustment and carry on. FIND A WAY IN or FIND A WAY OUT. Stop trying to get everyone on the "pity party bus" with you. No one is making you work for Uber, you CHOSE this, just like I did.
> 
> I think the negativity speaks volumes as to how easy it infects and affects others. I've had a couple of crappy weekends since I've allowed the negative to get to me. I've decided no one is responsible but me, if I don't make money on any given weekend. There's (obviously) money to be made, at least in this area, so I plan on cashing in on my share. If you thought you could just sit on your ass and wait for your phone to light up, then you have the wrong idea of how to make money with rideshare.
> 
> I hope you all have a profitable experience with Uber, but if you feel you can't ... don't do something that costs you more money than you make .. cause it'll never get better unless your attitude gets better about it. Find the way that works for you in your area or find you way to the door. Your choice.


Best paragraph I've read in a LONG time. Thank you for this! Genius!


----------



## Randy Shear

cheerose said:


> I'm surprised that you haven't gone back to the video where you give a shoutout to Ivan and either edit the video or add something to the description.


I don't recant, or edit my videos. I really looked up to him. That video is part of my story with Uber. If you make a mistake in life, you can't go back and "edit" it, therefor, the video stays. He was Ivan Vanity, then Guy Uber, then Guy Lyft, then back to Ivan Vanity, now Guy Uber again. All in a month or so. He obviously has some issues somewhere. He denounced Uber, after swearing by it, and how it changed his life forever. I lost all respect, confidence, and trust for whoever that guy is.


----------



## Randy Shear

UPDATE TO MY AMAZING WEEKEND:


----------



## Randy Shear




----------



## Randy Shear




----------



## Randy Shear

Needless to say, an email is waiting some lucky Uber rep, and it is as follows:

"Trip #b620abf0-d7d3-4044-9d36-a4505f5d44ad
I’m curious as to why my new week is starting out negative. Trip # listed above shows refund / adjusted surge. I have never encountered this, and am rather upset. I accepted the client, the client accepted the surge. I drove the client home, as he requested, and took the route HE told me to take. So why am I being deducted $69.00 for a trip that both I, and the client agreed to? This is not fair to me as a driver. If he didn’t want to pay, he shouldn’t have accepted the surge rate. I fulfilled my end of the agreement, so why am I being deducted? I have put in 4 months with you in Indy, and 6 months in Oklahoma City. I am professional, I have a respectable rating, and I need to keep the money I earn.
Thank you in advance for your time,
Randy L Shear"


----------



## Randy Shear

See guys, I don't just post great stuff about Uber. I give the good with the bad. I'm not biased.


----------



## BeachBum

I've heard anecdotal stories about riders contesting surge pricing the next day after they sober up. This looks like proof.

Glad to hear the Indy market is so great, wish our rates were as high as yours. I've been driving here for over 4 months and have only seen one surge, and it lasted less than ten minutes. Seen the map turn yellow a couple of times and I'm guessing that that meant pre surge, but nothing came of it.

We're swamped with drivers here so I'm driving the same amount of hours and making about half as much money. I used to ***** when I netted less than $30/hr., now I average about $12/hr net. Not enough to make a living, but still a decent part time income.

I've thought about hustling drivers for the referral bonus but I'm worried that if other Uber drivers found out they'd burn down my house and lynch me.



Randy Shear said:


>


----------



## cheerose

Gotcha Randy -- I figured that maybe something in the description would have been added. But in any rate, I understand your position....

... and yeah. adjustment after the fact doesn't seem right. I wonder if there is a more direct/quicker route that the client/Uber thinks should have been done -- despite the fact that the client gave you a route to take.


----------



## mp775

I doubt it's the route; it says Trip adjustment: Surge refund, not Trip adjustment: Inefficient route. If Uber wants to play nice with the rider and give them a refund, fine, but they should eat the difference. If you are an independent contractor they have no right to be refunding your money to someone .

And I think that's the first time I've seen a $0 minimum; yikes!!


----------



## Randy Shear

They fixed it. I'll upload their response in a min


----------



## duggles

Randy Shear said:


> Needless to say, an email is waiting some lucky Uber rep, and it is as follows:
> 
> "Trip #b620abf0-d7d3-4044-9d36-a4505f5d44ad
> I'm curious as to why my new week is starting out negative. Trip # listed above shows refund / adjusted surge. I have never encountered this, and am rather upset. I accepted the client, the client accepted the surge. I drove the client home, as he requested, and took the route HE told me to take. So why am I being deducted $69.00 for a trip that both I, and the client agreed to? This is not fair to me as a driver. If he didn't want to pay, he shouldn't have accepted the surge rate. I fulfilled my end of the agreement, so why am I being deducted? I have put in 4 months with you in Indy, and 6 months in Oklahoma City. I am professional, I have a respectable rating, and I need to keep the money I earn.
> Thank you in advance for your time,
> Randy L Shear"


Anxiously awaiting their response, as I'm sure you are. I've had my highest fare ever adjusted due to an "Inefficient Route" claim but after fighting them on it it was reinstated. My email was not as pleasant as yours. In fact, after sending off one email, I noticed another fare was also adjusted and I sent the following email:

"And I see that you adjusted another trip without even asking your driver WHY they went that way. Trip: XXXXXXXX was directly after a baseball game let out. And I even ASKED the customer if they wanted to take Speer in order to avoid sitting in traffic on the baseball game streets. So I take it from now on I should just drive the direct route according to Uber's GPS with no accommodation for things like avoiding traffic? Because, apparently, all any customer has to do is just complain and you guys reduce the fare without even notifying, let alone checking with the driver. Is this correct? Should I show no regard to traffic, construction, city events that block roads and only follow the GPS? What if it drives me into a lake, or a closed road? GPS is God apparently. Ok, duly noted, Uber. Thanks."

That's absolutely ridiculous to adjust a fare as "Surge/Refund" and take it out on the driver end. This kind of stuff is absolute bullshit.


----------



## Randy Shear




----------



## Randy Shear




----------



## Randy Shear

So, yet again I'm ok with Uber. lol. What a F*ing rollercoaster.


----------



## duggles

Randy Shear said:


> So, yet again I'm ok with Uber. lol. What a F*ing rollercoaster.


Sometimes their CSRs lack caution in their actions. The response to my fare adjustments was basically, "Sorry this happened. Sometimes our team members are too quick to adjust a fare without looking into the details. This has been fixed... etc. etc."


----------



## UberPissed

We mistakenly adjusted it on both ends.... yea right. Probably part of UBER policy to **** over drivers at all costs. What a joke.


----------



## chi1cabby

Randy Shear said:


> So, yet again I'm ok with Uber. lol. What a F*ing rollercoaster.


I'm not okay with Uber.
+$69
I'm okay with Uber again.

A Very principled position.


----------



## Daemoness

I wonder if the CSRs are rated on their number of replies per hour. Farlance?


----------



## Randy Shear

chi1cabby said:


> I'm not okay with Uber.
> +$69
> I'm okay with Uber again.
> 
> A Very principled position.


LOL yep. The principle is $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## uberCHICAGO

For the moment I was confused. 
This guy sounds UberBiPolar.
He is only happy with Uber when it fills his pocket. The gouging that rider took is a shame. The rider must of been in dire need for that ride. 
Imagine having to depend on surges just to be a happy driver. Lets see when the driver pool starts to cuts into his happy moments.



chi1cabby said:


> I'm not okay with Uber.
> +$69
> I'm okay with Uber again.
> 
> A Very principled position.


----------



## UL Driver SF

Emmes said:


> I think it helps you've been a salesman before. You know how to SELL something you believe in, or don't. It helps with motivation when this is your ONLY income, too. This isn't my only income. It's a side gig, and as long as I'm making $14+/hour when all is said and done, I'm good with that. Some weekends I make well over that (after expenses), some weekends I don't. My goal was to find a job that was flexible (sometimes I don't want to work that 2nd job), I had total control over when, where and how (check), and to make at least $300 doing it (checkaroo).
> 
> I get aggravated just like everyone else, but you're right when you say it's easy to get "caught up" in the negativity. I find myself doing the same thing. I'm not saying every day is wine and roses, I'm just saying with a more positive outlook, you can figure out a way to make it work for you, like Randy has. Spend all your time complaining and focusing on taking it up the ass from Uber and you won't make money .. you'll just continue to take it up the ass. You must like it or you'd do something about it.
> 
> We have a few sayings in the military that I need to remember ... (1) suck it up and drive on, or (2) adjust fire, (3) make the adjustment and carry on. FIND A WAY IN or FIND A WAY OUT. Stop trying to get everyone on the "pity party bus" with you. No one is making you work for Uber, you CHOSE this, just like I did.
> 
> I think the negativity speaks volumes as to how easy it infects and affects others. I've had a couple of crappy weekends since I've allowed the negative to get to me. I've decided no one is responsible but me, if I don't make money on any given weekend. There's (obviously) money to be made, at least in this area, so I plan on cashing in on my share. If you thought you could just sit on your ass and wait for your phone to light up, then you have the wrong idea of how to make money with rideshare.
> 
> I hope you all have a profitable experience with Uber, but if you feel you can't ... don't do something that costs you more money than you make .. cause it'll never get better unless your attitude gets better about it. Find the way that works for you in your area or find you way to the door. Your choice.


Some crabby cabbie will be by shortly to call you a shill and espouse how negative you are. He will make even more assumptions about you....you best Chang your ways!

Wait for it....


----------



## UL Driver SF

Randy Shear said:


> LOL yep. The principle is $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


That's what this job is all about. Making as much money as you can.


----------



## uberX57er

After looking at some of the responses uber hater or whatever for or not for uber the rates are not the same in California in fact there way lower. It used to be worth it don't get me wrong when I first started I was so excited but now since the rate changes its not worth the amount of time especially since there were mistakes due to the company overpaying people and deducting it out that's not professional if they care about there customers then how about carrying about there driver's in l.a./santa monica too


----------



## uberX57er

Current rates


----------



## Randy Shear

uberCHICAGO said:


> For the moment I was confused.
> This guy sounds UberBiPolar.
> He is only happy with Uber when it fills his pocket. The gouging that rider took is a shame. The rider must of been in dire need for that ride.
> Imagine having to depend on surges just to be a happy driver. Lets see when the driver pool starts to cuts into his happy moments.


I'm sorry, I forgot that we drive people around because we feel bad for the passengers, not for profit. If you feel so bad about taking $$ from riders, you should leave Uber, and give out free rides. Guys I'm here to make $ not feel sorry for passengers. If they are drunk, and can't comprehend surge, or are too wasted to care at the time, that's THEIR fault. Stop acting like the poor passengers are 12 year old kids that aren't responsible for their own actions. We are all adults here. If he is upset about the price of his ride, maybe next time he will pay more attention. Live and learn. I'm happy every week, haven't been let down yet. When Uber took $ out of MY pocket to help out the poor passenger, I was upset, but they corrected the issue, therefor I'm happy. I've got over a year in to Uber, 3 markets, I've never not made $$$. Thanks


----------



## Randy Shear

UL Driver SF said:


> That's what this job is all about. Making as much money as you can.


Right? I mean we aren't here to feel bad for the passengers that can afford a $350 trip... I'm here for money. Period.


----------



## Randy Shear

jennifer v. said:


> After looking at some of the responses uber hater or whatever for or not for uber the rates are not the same in California in fact there way lower. It used to be worth it don't get me wrong when I first started I was so excited but now since the rate changes its not worth the amount of time especially since there were mistakes due to the company overpaying people and deducting it out that's not professional if they care about there customers then how about carrying about there driver's in l.a./santa monica too


We are at $1.25/mi no min, .25/min. Its rough everywhere, I make it happen though. It works for me.


----------



## Randy Shear




----------



## Emmes

I requested an adjustment to a fare that was almost $50 from a hotel near the airport to Broad Ripple because the app kept giving me alternate routes and I had to backtrack TWICE. I showed my passengers how screwy the app becomes without any help and told them that because of the app, I would ask for a fare review. When UBER adjusted the fare, I made sure I received the FULL price, not the adjusted price. Not my fault the app is jacked up, after all. Anyway, I received a 22 SEP statement that showed the negative amount of the reduced fare, then a $0.00 statement for 22 SEP, and I was unable to see my 15 SEP statement to confirm all of my rides, promos, etc., were included in this week's payday. I emailed Uber and while it took a bit longer to get a response, they sent me a link to my current statement and fixed the 22 SEP statement. I did better this past weekend than I thought!!


----------



## Randy Shear

Emmes said:


> I requested an adjustment to a fare that was almost $50 from a hotel near the airport to Broad Ripple because the app kept giving me alternate routes and I had to backtrack TWICE. I showed my passengers how screwy the app becomes without any help and told them that because of the app, I would ask for a fare review. When UBER adjusted the fare, I made sure I received the FULL price, not the adjusted price. Not my fault the app is jacked up, after all. Anyway, I received a 22 SEP statement that showed the negative amount of the reduced fare, then a $0.00 statement for 22 SEP, and I was unable to see my 15 SEP statement to confirm all of my rides, promos, etc., were included in this week's payday. I emailed Uber and while it took a bit longer to get a response, they sent me a link to my current statement and fixed the 22 SEP statement. I did better this past weekend than I thought!!


That's great! I'm glad it worked out for you. Their app can be screwy lol.


----------



## UberPissed

Randy Shear said:


> I wouldn't do it if it wasn't working for me. I love having 5 days a week off. I have several tricks I use to accomplish this, which I won't share at this juncture, but I come up with some very innovative ways of getting my money.


Randy - I don' know why, but this entire thread has made me slightly annoyed. Looking inward, it's probably because I am jaded and cynical, or better yet, just an asshole. I don't say it to try to troll you or anyone else -- just sharing my thoughts.

My initial reaction - wasn't this the guy who was going to quit? Now you're raking it in. Cool. However, I thought this post came across as flaunting your earning statement in front of a lot of disgruntled drivers who are trying to make a living doing this.

Yes, we all share, but this just had a different feel to it. In a subsequent post, you stated that you have "several tricks...which I won't share" in terms of how you make this work. So you flaunt your earning statement, which was largely based on an unconscionable fare, and instead of leaving it at that, state that you have some tips, but your not going to share. I think that kind of makes you an asshole.

Then the thread turned into a bickering over a fare adjustment on what appears to be an unconscionable rate. After a go around from Uber, you got your money, and all was right in the world. As ChiCabby stated "A Very principled position."

Maybe I am the asshole for pontificating about how a post on a particular website made me feel. But I thought I would share. Again, not to create strife. Just some constructive feedback (sans the calling you an asshole part, that probably wasn't constructive).


----------



## Randy Shear

UberPissed said:


> Randy - I don' know why, but this entire thread has made me slightly annoyed. Looking inward, it's probably because I am jaded and cynical, or better yet, just an asshole. I don't say it to try to troll you or anyone else -- just sharing my thoughts.
> 
> My initial reaction - wasn't this the guy who was going to quit? Now you're raking it in. Cool. However, I thought this post came across as flaunting your earning statement in front of a lot of disgruntled drivers who are trying to make a living doing this.
> 
> Yes, we all share, but this just had a different feel to it. In a subsequent post, you stated that you have "several tricks...which I won't share" in terms of how you make this work. So you flaunt your earning statement, which was largely based on an unconscionable fare, and instead of leaving it at that, state that you have some tips, but your not going to share. I think that kind of makes you an asshole.
> 
> Then the thread turned into a bickering over a fare adjustment on what appears to be an unconscionable rate. After a go around from Uber, you got your money, and all was right in the world. As ChiCabby stated "A Very principled position."
> 
> Maybe I am the asshole for pontificating about how a post on a particular website made me feel. But I thought I would share. Again, not to create strife. Just some constructive feedback (sans the calling you an asshole part, that probably wasn't constructive).


I've never said I was going to quit Uber. It has crossed my mind since joining this forum, and getting bombarded with negativity, but only for a brief period. Want tips, and tricks? Watch the YouTube videos that I've spent hours, upon hours making. I didn't make the videos so I could type them all out on a forum. The bulk of my pay was NOT the $349 fare. I got $276 out of that, and my payout was $823. (approx. #s) Therefor approx. $547 was not from that fare, thus disproving your statement that the bulk of my pay was from that one fare. Sorry if I'm not willing to share all of my tricks of the trade. If I did, they wouldn't work for anyone. I will give you one tip: If your principles for doing Uber aren't making money, that is the reason you aren't making money. Shift your paradigm, and maybe things will improve. This is business, and business is about money. My principle position when it comes to all things Uber, is MONEY.


----------



## JJuber

Randy Shear said:


> We are over a year old. Rides are 1.25/mi. I make it work.
> 
> Hell to the no. That was / is Guy Uber. He's full of shit.


Randy, love your video... btw is guy uber in Arizona still work at uber? i thought he quit or maybe deactivated by uber... why he still promote uber in youtube?


----------



## UberPissed

Oh Randy... 

I will own up to the YouTube - that was my bad. I'll have to check them out. 

However, $276/$823 = 33.5%. Your statement said you did 29 rides. So you earned a third of your income off 1 out of 29 rides. If you can't do the math on that, then I can't help you. 

And can you explain to me how we are to reconcile your statement about not caring about the pax fare with your complaints about not being treated fairly by uber? If this is all about making money, and the position is F the pax, then I find any gripes about uber to be hypocritical. 

I love you. Bye.


----------



## duggles

uberCHICAGO said:


> For the moment I was confused.
> This guy sounds UberBiPolar.
> He is only happy with Uber when it fills his pocket. The gouging that rider took is a shame. The rider must of been in dire need for that ride.
> Imagine having to depend on surges just to be a happy driver. Lets see when the driver pool starts to cuts into his happy moments.


I depend on surges to make me happy. No surge, no drive = unhappy no extra money.


----------



## Forgetaboutit

350 dollars a week for 24 hours. How many miles? How
Much in gas? Deduct 0.55 cents per mike for depreciation, the excessive wear, your gas and your measly $14 an hour becomes less than $10.


----------



## Randy Shear

JJuber said:


> Randy, love your video... btw is guy uber in Arizona still work at uber? i thought he quit or maybe deactivated by uber... why he still promote uber in youtube?


Thank you. Honestly I have no clue about that guy. Yes he did say he quit Uber, he claimed it was a huge scam. Now, he's back to "Guy Uber" and promoting Uber again. I've asked him many times what was going on, he ignored me.


----------



## winston

Forgetaboutit said:


> 350 dollars a week for 24 hours. How many miles? How
> Much in gas? Deduct 0.55 cents per mike for depreciation, the excessive wear, your gas and your measly $14 an hour becomes less than $10.


Yea not sure what the big deal here is with this thread, guy is making around minimum wage like the rest of us.


----------



## Randy Shear

UberPissed said:


> Oh Randy...
> 
> I will own up to the YouTube - that was my bad. I'll have to check them out.
> 
> However, $276/$823 = 33.5%. Your statement said you did 29 rides. So you earned a third of your income off 1 out of 29 rides. If you can't do the math on that, then I can't help you.
> 
> And can you explain to me how we are to reconcile your statement about not caring about the pax fare with your complaints about not being treated fairly by uber? If this is all about making money, and the position is F the pax, then I find any gripes about uber to be hypocritical.
> 
> I love you. Bye.


33% is NOT the BULK of my income. I did 39 rides, per the picture showing my rides above. What kind of math are you using where 33% equals the majority of 100%? Last time I checked, 51%+ was the majority of 100%.

Next, I never said F the pax. They are grown, supposedly responsible human beings. If they are too intoxicated to understand surge, even though they have to manually enter by hand the surge rate they are agreeing to, then that is 100% on them. Not my problem. They are agreeing to pay the higher rate to get wherever they want to go. It's like signing a lease for a $50K uber car, then *****ing about it a month later. YOU SIGNED THE LEASE. Take responsibility, and place responsibility where it is due. The same principle applies to pax. They agree, it's on them. Nobody forced them to take Uber during surge.

Now when Uber takes my $$, that they agreed to pay me, it is not fair. I completed my end of the contract by driving the PAX. The PAX completed his/her end by paying Uber. Uber failed to honor our agreement by taking money from me, that I earned, per our agreement. It's simple business, I'm surprised I need to explain it to you.


----------



## duggles

Totally agree with Randy on the surge issues. 

Listen, the pax app makes it VERY CLEAR what the rate is. And if you can't figure out that $6-9/mile is a lot, then you are either an idiot or you can afford it. That's why I hate when pax get in my car and complain about the surge. Half the time I want to say to them, "well, I can cancel the ride and you can try getting a cab instead." But I don't want to miss out on the surge fare. So sometimes I may tell them, "If it weren't for the surge, I wouldn't be on the road and your wait time would be exponentially longer. The drivers that drive during normal rates make below min wage and I can't do that, so that's why I'm even available to pick you up. Now suck on this surge rate." Or something like that.


----------



## Randy Shear

winston said:


> Yea not sure what the big deal here is with this thread, guy is making around minimum wage like the rest of us.


LOL I get this all the time. Yes guys I make less than minimum wage, for a year, and support my kids, and kids mother, and my brother. All off of minimum wage or less.. Please. Your math is a disgrace. My car depreciation is BS because it is an old high mileage turd. Mileage, depreciation really?? LOL Maybe on one of your new cars, I don't have that issue. Plus, the IRS gives me the same $0.56/mile on my $1400 beater, as you on your new car. Difference: My car is already old enough Uber doesn't affect it's value. Yours, bet it does. I do things differently from most of you. I consider using an old car for Uber smart. No payments, cost of ANY repair (doing them all myself) negligible. Plus I still get the same deduction as if I had a 2014 car.

Point:
If you need to believe that I make minimum wage, or less to make yourself feel better, go for it. I don't really care. The fact is I have a year in to this, 2 days a week, no other employment. How am I surviving after a year if I make minimum wage, or as someone else said less than $0.00/hr? LOL.

It's like saying, I can't see the air, so it's not real. Really? Wow. Just because you can't understand how I make it work, doesn't mean it doesn't work for me. I have several ways of making Uber work, without all the expenses you guys love to throw at me.


----------



## winston

You support all those people on $350 a week? Congrats, but my kids preschool costs that alone.


----------



## Randy Shear

duggles said:


> Totally agree with Randy on the surge issues.
> 
> Listen, the pax app makes it VERY CLEAR what the rate is. And if you can't figure out that $6-9/mile is a lot, then you are either an idiot or you can afford it. That's why I hate when pax get in my car and complain about the surge. Half the time I want to say to them, "well, I can cancel the ride and you can try getting a cab instead." But I don't want to miss out on the surge fare. So sometimes I may tell them, "If it weren't for the surge, I wouldn't be on the road and your wait time would be exponentially longer. The drivers that drive during normal rates make below min wage and I can't do that, so that's why I'm even available to pick you up. Now suck on this surge rate." Or something like that.


Thank you.


----------



## Randy Shear

winston said:


> You support all those people on $350 a week? Congrats, but my kids preschool costs that alone.


Yes, my average /wk is $365.XX. My kids aren't in preschool. They are 4th and 5th grade. My rent is $400/mo for my 3bdrm, with full basement (where my brother lives), one car garage, central H&AC, and fenced yard. My utilities run on average $275/mo. Car insurance is $96/mo for full coverage. I never claimed to be living large, I've already done that when I had my business that brought me $136K/yr. But I have more free time than ever before, and you can't put a price on that. I'm grateful I had to close my company due to divorce. It brought me back down to reality. I'm happy, and Uber works for me. Sometimes losing everything is a blessing in disguise.

I may start my business back up at some point, but if I do, I will manage my time more wisely. I do miss the money, the cars I had, and the house. It's a huge bummer going from a $150K home, to a house that probably couldn't sell for more than $36K, or driving my neon compared to driving my vette, or crossfire. But this is life, and I make due.

Congrats on spending $350+/wk on preschool. I've been there. But now I'm here, and we make the best of it.

I think grossing $17,500 for a weekend job isn't too shabby.


----------



## winston

Who cares about gross? My business is still grossing plenty buy my net is almost zero, thus the uber job. I suppose if you can rent a 3 bedroom for $400 a month then Uberx's rates look better. But, here I couldn't get a closet for that.


----------



## Randy Shear

winston said:


> Who cares about gross? My business is still grossing plenty buy my net is almost zero, thus the uber job. I suppose if you can rent a 3 bedroom for $400 a month then Uberx's rates look better. But, here I couldn't get a closet for that.


Guess I'm lucky to have a 1400sq/ft home then.


----------



## JJuber

Randy Shear said:


> Thank you. Honestly I have no clue about that guy. Yes he did say he quit Uber, he claimed it was a huge scam. Now, he's back to "Guy Uber" and promoting Uber again. I've asked him many times what was going on, he ignored me.


Yeah maybe the reason he promoting uber so more driver will work with uber and lees rider for current driver


----------



## UL Driver SF

Randy Shear said:


> Right? I mean we aren't here to feel bad for the passengers that can afford a $350 trip... I'm here for money. Period.


The galacticly stupid don't realize how silly it is to knock uber trying to make money AND knocking drivers trying to make money ALL WhILE complaining about not making enough money while working for uber.

People here wonder why the drivers are not able to organize? We as a collective group are not even on each other's side.


----------



## Randy Shear

UL Driver SF said:


> The galacticly stupid don't realize how silly it is to knock uber trying to make money AND knocking drivers trying to make money ALL WhILE complaining about not making enough money while working for uber.
> 
> People here wonder why the drivers are not able to organize? We as a collective group are not even on each other's side.


100% agreed. It's really sad. We should be happy when someone makes it with Uber.


----------



## mp775

duggles said:


> Totally agree with Randy on the surge issues.
> 
> Listen, the pax app makes it VERY CLEAR what the rate is. And if you can't figure out that $6-9/mile is a lot, then you are either an idiot or you can afford it. That's why I hate when pax get in my car and complain about the surge. Half the time I want to say to them, "well, I can cancel the ride and you can try getting a cab instead." But I don't want to miss out on the surge fare. So sometimes I may tell them, "If it weren't for the surge, I wouldn't be on the road and your wait time would be exponentially longer. The drivers that drive during normal rates make below min wage and I can't do that, so that's why I'm even available to pick you up. Now suck on this surge rate." Or something like that.


I find it hard to feel bad for the surge passengers. In general, they're out for the night spending how much on cover charges at multiple clubs, drinks, other substances, yet they feel entitled to a clean, safe ride home that arrives exactly when they want it for less than bus fare. My 1* surge fare a couple weeks ago was $203.64 for a 20 mile trip; factor in their non-surge trip to the clubs earlier the three girls paid an average of $43.05 each one-way. That's not so bad for the length of the trip, and they didn't have to wait an hour for a cab.


----------



## mp775

Randy Shear said:


> My rent is $400/mo for my 3bdrm, with full basement (where my brother lives), one car garage, central H&AC, and fenced yard.


Damn; my house is paid for, but property tax is more than that! And no garage!


----------



## Randy Shear

mp775 said:


> Damn; my house is paid for, but property tax is more than that! And no garage!


Well it's no beauty queen, and it's in between good neighborhood, and horrible neighborhood. But the house itself is very decent. They just installed hardwood in the LR, and put a new roof on the house / garage. Again, never claimed to be living large, but it's a decent, quaint life.


----------



## UL Driver SF

mp775 said:


> I find it hard to feel bad for the surge passengers. In general, they're out for the night spending how much on cover charges at multiple clubs, drinks, other substances, yet they feel entitled to a clean, safe ride home that arrives exactly when they want it for less than bus fare. My 1* surge fare a couple weeks ago was $203.64 for a 20 mile trip; factor in their non-surge trip to the clubs earlier the three girls paid an average of $43.05 each one-way. That's not so bad for the length of the trip, and they didn't have to wait an hour for a cab.


Simply put...

If the price is too high call a cab.


----------



## cybertec69

These Uber surges are BAD business, if you think this is a good thing to rape your fellow people, these people you pick up are the same as you, don't ever forget that. Uber just needs to have a good rate system for their drivers and passengers. The same thing happened here in NYC, and the state got a whiff of it from many complaints, and put a stop to this practice, heck you are transporting with a car, not taking them to another state by plane.


----------



## UL Driver SF

cybertec69 said:


> These Uber surges are BAD business, if you think this is a good thing to rape your fellow people, these people you pick up are the same as you, don't ever forget that. Uber just needs to have a good rate system for their drivers and passengers. The same thing happened here in NYC, and the state got a whiff of it from many complaints, and put a stop to this practice, heck you are transporting with a car, not taking them to another state by plane.


Do you feel the same way about gas prices? Or any thing that operates by supply and demand?


----------



## OldTownSean

cybertec69 said:


> These Uber surges are BAD business, if you think this is a good thing to rape your fellow people, these people you pick up are the same as you, don't ever forget that. Uber just needs to have a good rate system for their drivers and passengers. The same thing happened here in NYC, and the state got a whiff of it from many complaints, and put a stop to this practice, heck you are transporting with a car, not taking them to another state by plane.


In a way you are right ... I would prefer $2/mile always and no surges.

But as they feel free to rape me during the day I hope they get it 3x as hard at night


----------



## UL Driver SF

OldTownSean said:


> In a way you are right ... I would prefer $2/mile always and no surges.
> 
> But as they feel free to rape me during the day I hope they get it 3x as hard at night


See....I think that is what we should be chasing. The minimums they can set their rate at.


----------



## duggles

UL Driver SF said:


> Simply put...
> 
> If the price is too high call a cab.


And most of the times, in Denver anyway, Uber surges will coincide with long waits for cab companies. Usually when bars close, calling to request a cab you will be told it's 2+ hours. If they even show up in 2 hours.

Too prove this to a really *****y customer one day I called yellow cab and put it on speakerphone while she was *****ing about the surge. I said, "Yeah, I picked you up in 5 mins, here's what Yellow Cab would tell you..."


----------



## chi1cabby

UL Driver SF said:


> Do you feel the same way about gas prices? Or any thing that operates by supply and demand?


That's gotta be the most stupid analogy posted on this board!
A $4/gallon gas doesn't become $20/gallon because people are heading out on the road en masse for a long weekend! Or because it's raining! There was a freaking war going on in Iraq, with fears that shipping through Persian Gulf would be disrupted, and the spot market price of oil went up 40% over the span of a year!
A dynamic price swings of Uber's model are just plain and simple price gouging. Lyft limits its Prime Time Tips to 3X, I believe, and they seem to have enough drivers out there to fill the ride requests.


----------



## UL Driver SF

duggles said:


> And most of the times, in Denver anyway, Uber surges will coincide with long waits for cab companies. Usually when bars close, calling to request a cab you will be told it's 2+ hours. If they even show up in 2 hours.
> 
> Too prove this to a really *****y customer one day I called yellow cab and put it on speakerphone while she was *****ing about the surge. I said, "Yeah, I picked you up in 5 mins, here's what Yellow Cab would tell you..."


What would they do if über and the like did not exist?


----------



## mp775

chi1cabby said:


> That's gotta be the most stupid analogy posted on this board!
> A $4/gallon gas doesn't become $20/gallon because people are heading out on the road en masse for a long weekend!


Not $20 a gallon, but there is always a slight increase in gas prices before a holiday weekend. The demand doesn't increase quite as much as the demand for a cab when the bars close.


----------



## TheDude

One of the more interesting threads I have read on here. Unfortunately it seems to really draw a line in the sand.

Have seen the videos and they are positive but do NOT make outlandish earnings claims. Guy has simple needs and is making it with Uber. Some of us may need more and the price war is pinching and a bit tougher to swallow. It's not all roses but it's not all crap either, or everyone would quit and the model would fail.

Overall, the model is an excellent upgrade over the taxi service but as time moves on, it will adjust here and there to strike a market balance. Unfortunately the majority of the price experiments seem to be on the driver side. Combined with Uber's "arm's length" method of dealing with drivers, it has created a huge negative attitude - and that should be understandable. There are ways to harness that and make it work for us, but eating our own is not one of them.

The main problem I see with Uber is that supposedly they are just a P2P software company connecting two individuals (driver/rider). In a true P2P exchange, both parties make out with something they value. We trade our time, car equity, gas and the rider gets transportation - everything's cool. However Uber seems to value one side of the exchange over the other, and thus it is no longer true "ride sharing" or even true to the principle of P2P. With Uber the P2P software and the rider are making out better than the driver. Surge pricing doesn't balance this out. It happens too little for the driver and leaves an overwhelmingly "I got ****ed" feeling for the rider. Again, not true to the P2P principle.

The only really thing that bothers me is this principle imbalance. It's not necessary for Uber/Lyft to make huge $$ this way, they can still make it without screwing drivers. The primary exchange is the rider/driver, not the middle man. If both parties make out, it's a good deal but the trend right now is to ignore the driver in a pursuit to smash the competition. It causes bitterness and lowers quality of service, hence the statements by some, "I only work surge". 

At the end of the day, the service(Uber/Lyft) that will make it is the one who goes back to the principle of P2P. Take your software cut, and keep it balanced between the two trading parties. Otherwise, one party will bow out. And driverless Google cars may be the end game, but they won't get here quick enough to save the plummeting quality of rideshare.

In the meantime, do as the OP does and try to keep a more positive attitude or quit. Nothing wrong with *****ing, but use your head to figure out how to overcome the perpetual roadblocks Uber puts up. There are ways to make it work, but it takes brains and effort.


----------



## Sydney Uber

chi1cabby said:


> I'm not okay with Uber.
> +$69
> I'm okay with Uber again.
> 
> A Very principled position.


I'd be Okay if I got a 69!


----------



## Emmes

TheDude said:


> One of the more interesting threads I have read on here. Unfortunately it seems to really draw a line in the sand.
> 
> Have seen the videos and they are positive but do NOT make outlandish earnings claims. Guy has simple needs and is making it with Uber. Some of us may need more and the price war is pinching and a bit tougher to swallow. It's not all roses but it's not all crap either, or everyone would quit and the model would fail.
> 
> Overall, the model is an excellent upgrade over the taxi service but as time moves on, it will adjust here and there to strike a market balance. Unfortunately the majority of the price experiments seem to be on the driver side. Combined with Uber's "arm's length" method of dealing with drivers, it has created a huge negative attitude - and that should be understandable. There are ways to harness that and make it work for us, but eating our own is not one of them.
> 
> The main problem I see with Uber is that supposedly they are just a P2P software company connecting two individuals (driver/rider). In a true P2P exchange, both parties make out with something they value. We trade our time, car equity, gas and the rider gets transportation - everything's cool. However Uber seems to value one side of the exchange over the other, and thus it is no longer true "ride sharing" or even true to the principle of P2P. With Uber the P2P software and the rider are making out better than the driver. Surge pricing doesn't balance this out. It happens too little for the driver and leaves an overwhelmingly "I got ****ed" feeling for the rider. Again, not true to the P2P principle.
> 
> The only really thing that bothers me is this principle imbalance. It's not necessary for Uber/Lyft to make huge $$ this way, they can still make it without screwing drivers. The primary exchange is the rider/driver, not the middle man. If both parties make out, it's a good deal but the trend right now is to ignore the driver in a pursuit to smash the competition. It causes bitterness and lowers quality of service, hence the statements by some, "I only work surge".
> 
> At the end of the day, the service(Uber/Lyft) that will make it is the one who goes back to the principle of P2P. Take your software cut, and keep it balanced between the two trading parties. Otherwise, one party will bow out. And driverless Google cars may be the end game, but they won't get here quick enough to save the plummeting quality of rideshare.
> 
> In the meantime, do as the OP does and try to keep a more positive attitude or quit. Nothing wrong with *****ing, but use your head to figure out how to overcome the perpetual roadblocks Uber puts up. There are ways to make it work, but it takes brains and effort.


Amen, brother. My take on this service, exactly.

If you ever start your own rideshare business, let me know.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Randy Shear said:


> I've never said I was going to quit Uber. It has crossed my mind since joining this forum, and getting bombarded with negativity, but only for a brief period. Want tips, and tricks? Watch the YouTube videos that I've spent hours, upon hours making. I didn't make the videos so I could type them all out on a forum. The bulk of my pay was NOT the $349 fare. I got $276 out of that, and my payout was $823. (approx. #s) Therefor approx. $547 was not from that fare, thus disproving your statement that the bulk of my pay was from that one fare. Sorry if I'm not willing to share all of my tricks of the trade. If I did, they wouldn't work for anyone. I will give you one tip: If your principles for doing Uber aren't making money, that is the reason you aren't making money. Shift your paradigm, and maybe things will improve. This is business, and business is about money. My principle position when it comes to all things Uber, is MONEY.


You don't look like Travis K, but maybe a DNA test will prove you were both separated at birth! Lol


----------



## ontheroad

Randy Shear said:


>


Thats awesome..congratulations!


----------



## chi1cabby

mp775 said:


> Not $20 a gallon, but there is always a slight increase in gas prices before a holiday weekend. The demand doesn't increase quite as much as the demand for a cab when the bars close.


Yes that's exactly my point. "Slight increase" of 5-10% due to increased demand of families heading out on the road. But by Uber's dynamic pricing model that $4/gallon would be $32/gallon in the case of 8X Surge Price of Randy's ride.


----------



## UberPissed

Randy Shear said:


> 33% is NOT the BULK of my income. I did 39 rides, per the picture showing my rides above. What kind of math are you using where 33% equals the majority of 100%? Last time I checked, 51%+ was the majority of 100%.


I went to public school, but I can distinguish "bulk" between "majority".

But maybe you were just chewing on the books.


----------



## UberPissed

TheDude said:


> One of the more interesting threads I have read on here. Unfortunately it seems to really draw a line in the sand.
> 
> Have seen the videos and they are positive but do NOT make outlandish earnings claims. Guy has simple needs and is making it with Uber. Some of us may need more and the price war is pinching and a bit tougher to swallow. It's not all roses but it's not all crap either, or everyone would quit and the model would fail.
> 
> Overall, the model is an excellent upgrade over the taxi service but as time moves on, it will adjust here and there to strike a market balance. Unfortunately the majority of the price experiments seem to be on the driver side. Combined with Uber's "arm's length" method of dealing with drivers, it has created a huge negative attitude - and that should be understandable. There are ways to harness that and make it work for us, but eating our own is not one of them.
> 
> The main problem I see with Uber is that supposedly they are just a P2P software company connecting two individuals (driver/rider). In a true P2P exchange, both parties make out with something they value. We trade our time, car equity, gas and the rider gets transportation - everything's cool. However Uber seems to value one side of the exchange over the other, and thus it is no longer true "ride sharing" or even true to the principle of P2P. With Uber the P2P software and the rider are making out better than the driver. Surge pricing doesn't balance this out. It happens too little for the driver and leaves an overwhelmingly "I got ****ed" feeling for the rider. Again, not true to the P2P principle.
> 
> The only really thing that bothers me is this principle imbalance. It's not necessary for Uber/Lyft to make huge $$ this way, they can still make it without screwing drivers. The primary exchange is the rider/driver, not the middle man. If both parties make out, it's a good deal but the trend right now is to ignore the driver in a pursuit to smash the competition. It causes bitterness and lowers quality of service, hence the statements by some, "I only work surge".
> 
> At the end of the day, the service(Uber/Lyft) that will make it is the one who goes back to the principle of P2P. Take your software cut, and keep it balanced between the two trading parties. Otherwise, one party will bow out. And driverless Google cars may be the end game, but they won't get here quick enough to save the plummeting quality of rideshare.
> 
> In the meantime, do as the OP does and try to keep a more positive attitude or quit. Nothing wrong with *****ing, but use your head to figure out how to overcome the perpetual roadblocks Uber puts up. There are ways to make it work, but it takes brains and effort.


Well said


----------



## mp775

chi1cabby said:


> Yes that's exactly my point. "Slight increase" of 5-10% due to increased demand of families heading out on the road. But by Uber's dynamic pricing model that $4/gallon would be $32/gallon in the case of 8X Surge Price of Randy's ride.


What's the demand for a cab when all the bars close at once versus the early evening? It's more than a 5-10% increase...


----------



## UL Driver SF

mp775 said:


> Not $20 a gallon, but there is always a slight increase in gas prices before a holiday weekend. The demand doesn't increase quite as much as the demand for a cab when the bars close.


Here ya go....think about this...

Oil is a commodity that who's price is wholly controlled by the people who produce it. Want more money? Create artificial demand by pumping less oil. Funny how the price of gas can fluctuate 50 cents easy. Want to lower prices? Pump more oil or release reserve oil that is doing nothing more than just sitting there.

Uh oh! War broke out! So what? The amount of oil that nation pumped was pretty insignificant as far as available supply was concerned. And was easily replaced by a few nation just pumping a little more. Besides..it's not where we get our oil from anyway. Several years ago I lost a $100.00 bet by 10 cents. Gas prices were dropping and I bet they would hit $1.50. They hit a buck sixty. Why did they drop so fast and far? We had tankers lined up off shore just sitting there with surplus oil. So much so that the price of gas plummeted.

50 cents a gallon isn't much but it adds up in our occupation. It also adds up to poor people. Now times that by a nation of drivers. Add it to your bottom line...that cost you can not control.

And it is all controlled through artificial supply and demand. Kinda like the way uber controls the surge.

So...that plane ticket you bought that cost you $200.00 is the same ticket the got next to you paid $500.00 for. Price gouging. Hotel room...$80.00 a night....guy right next door...same room etc....$150.00 a night. Gouging. Have water pipes break in a freeze? Just try and find a Plummer for under $200.00 an hour. And those are the cheap ones. Price gouging because of an emergency. ER visit? Pft...the same service given at an ER that you could get in a doctors office will run you 1000% just because of the location of the service. Don't believe it? Just ask any parent that had to take a child to one for an ear ache. Doc looks in the ear...looks at the vitals....gives ya a script and some pills. Same thing that happens in the office. Gouging.

All perfectly legal.

I could go on and on but the question is....are you out raged when other non essential and essential prices are used to gouge the public? Or is this just some silly crustacean's personal ax to grind?

BTW...gas in SF can vary in price by 45 cents or better from place to place.


----------



## UL Driver SF

mp775 said:


> What's the demand for a cab when all the bars close at once versus the early evening? It's more than a 5-10% increase...


Quiet you! Don't go bringing up the obvious!

I mean when the bars in SF close and probably better than 10k people let out of the bars and hotels. Where a first time DUI could run you better than $10k. The medical bills and civil suits resulting from drinking and driving. Walking home? In SF? Slip and fall medical bills. Or maybe you make it up and down all those hills the 2 or 3 miles to where you are going. Or the cost of just getting a room near by.


----------



## Randy Shear

TheDude said:


> One of the more interesting threads I have read on here. Unfortunately it seems to really draw a line in the sand.
> 
> Have seen the videos and they are positive but do NOT make outlandish earnings claims. Guy has simple needs and is making it with Uber. Some of us may need more and the price war is pinching and a bit tougher to swallow. It's not all roses but it's not all crap either, or everyone would quit and the model would fail.
> 
> Overall, the model is an excellent upgrade over the taxi service but as time moves on, it will adjust here and there to strike a market balance. Unfortunately the majority of the price experiments seem to be on the driver side. Combined with Uber's "arm's length" method of dealing with drivers, it has created a huge negative attitude - and that should be understandable. There are ways to harness that and make it work for us, but eating our own is not one of them.
> 
> The main problem I see with Uber is that supposedly they are just a P2P software company connecting two individuals (driver/rider). In a true P2P exchange, both parties make out with something they value. We trade our time, car equity, gas and the rider gets transportation - everything's cool. However Uber seems to value one side of the exchange over the other, and thus it is no longer true "ride sharing" or even true to the principle of P2P. With Uber the P2P software and the rider are making out better than the driver. Surge pricing doesn't balance this out. It happens too little for the driver and leaves an overwhelmingly "I got ****ed" feeling for the rider. Again, not true to the P2P principle.
> 
> The only really thing that bothers me is this principle imbalance. It's not necessary for Uber/Lyft to make huge $$ this way, they can still make it without screwing drivers. The primary exchange is the rider/driver, not the middle man. If both parties make out, it's a good deal but the trend right now is to ignore the driver in a pursuit to smash the competition. It causes bitterness and lowers quality of service, hence the statements by some, "I only work surge".
> 
> At the end of the day, the service(Uber/Lyft) that will make it is the one who goes back to the principle of P2P. Take your software cut, and keep it balanced between the two trading parties. Otherwise, one party will bow out. And driverless Google cars may be the end game, but they won't get here quick enough to save the plummeting quality of rideshare.
> 
> In the meantime, do as the OP does and try to keep a more positive attitude or quit. Nothing wrong with *****ing, but use your head to figure out how to overcome the perpetual roadblocks Uber puts up. There are ways to make it work, but it takes brains and effort.





TheDude said:


> One of the more interesting threads I have read on here. Unfortunately it seems to really draw a line in the sand.
> 
> Have seen the videos and they are positive but do NOT make outlandish earnings claims. Guy has simple needs and is making it with Uber. Some of us may need more and the price war is pinching and a bit tougher to swallow. It's not all roses but it's not all crap either, or everyone would quit and the model would fail.
> 
> Overall, the model is an excellent upgrade over the taxi service but as time moves on, it will adjust here and there to strike a market balance. Unfortunately the majority of the price experiments seem to be on the driver side. Combined with Uber's "arm's length" method of dealing with drivers, it has created a huge negative attitude - and that should be understandable. There are ways to harness that and make it work for us, but eating our own is not one of them.
> 
> The main problem I see with Uber is that supposedly they are just a P2P software company connecting two individuals (driver/rider). In a true P2P exchange, both parties make out with something they value. We trade our time, car equity, gas and the rider gets transportation - everything's cool. However Uber seems to value one side of the exchange over the other, and thus it is no longer true "ride sharing" or even true to the principle of P2P. With Uber the P2P software and the rider are making out better than the driver. Surge pricing doesn't balance this out. It happens too little for the driver and leaves an overwhelmingly "I got ****ed" feeling for the rider. Again, not true to the P2P principle.
> 
> The only really thing that bothers me is this principle imbalance. It's not necessary for Uber/Lyft to make huge $$ this way, they can still make it without screwing drivers. The primary exchange is the rider/driver, not the middle man. If both parties make out, it's a good deal but the trend right now is to ignore the driver in a pursuit to smash the competition. It causes bitterness and lowers quality of service, hence the statements by some, "I only work surge".
> 
> At the end of the day, the service(Uber/Lyft) that will make it is the one who goes back to the principle of P2P. Take your software cut, and keep it balanced between the two trading parties. Otherwise, one party will bow out. And driverless Google cars may be the end game, but they won't get here quick enough to save the plummeting quality of rideshare.
> 
> In the meantime, do as the OP does and try to keep a more positive attitude or quit. Nothing wrong with *****ing, but use your head to figure out how to overcome the perpetual roadblocks Uber puts up. There are ways to make it work, but it takes brains and effort.


That is a beautiful, intelligent, and remarkable paragraph. Perfectly stated. Thank you. 100% with you on this.


----------



## Randy Shear

ontheroad said:


> Thats awesome..congratulations!


Thank you


----------



## Randy Shear

UberPissed said:


> I went to public school, but I can distinguish "bulk" between "majority".
> 
> But maybe you were just chewing on the books.


Ok, since you're so smart:

Definition of bulk per thefreedictionary: The major portion or greater part

Definition of majority: The greater number or part; a number more than half of the total

Out of 39 rides, one ride at $276 (payout) vs total payout of $827 is not the "bulk"
It is the highest ride of my weekend, but it does not make the bulk of my pay. Without that ride, I would have still brought home $527. As defined above, $276 payout is not the major portion, nor greater part of $827. Nor is one ride greater, or major to the 38 other rides.

I'll give you the fact that it is the highest paid ride of all the others, but when looking at the whole picture (which is what we should focus on here), your argument doesn't hold up. I hate playing a game of semantics.

BTW: Bulk is synonymous with majority, as found on several websites.

_"Bulk_ has a variety of meanings that all involve something large, like the bulk of a ship in the harbor, or the excess bulk of your overweight cat. _Bulk_ can also mean "majority," as when the bulk of your diet is tater tots and guacamole. You can expect to put on a lot of bulk if you eat like that."


----------



## painfreepc

Randy Shear said:


> LOL I get this all the time. Yes guys I make less than minimum wage, for a year, and support my kids, and kids mother, and my brother. All off of minimum wage or less.. Please. Your math is a disgrace. My car depreciation is BS because it is an old high mileage turd. Mileage, depreciation really?? LOL Maybe on one of your new cars, I don't have that issue. Plus, the IRS gives me the same $0.56/mile on my $1400 beater, as you on your new car. Difference: My car is already old enough Uber doesn't affect it's value. Yours, bet it does. I do things differently from most of you. I consider using an old car for Uber smart. No payments, cost of ANY repair (doing them all myself) negligible. Plus I still get the same deduction as if I had a 2014 car.
> 
> Point:
> If you need to believe that I make minimum wage, or less to make yourself feel better, go for it. I don't really care. The fact is I have a year in to this, 2 days a week, no other employment. How am I surviving after a year if I make minimum wage, or as someone else said less than $0.00/hr? LOL.
> 
> It's like saying, I can't see the air, so it's not real. Really? Wow. Just because you can't understand how I make it work, doesn't mean it doesn't work for me. I have several ways of making Uber work, without all the expenses you guys love to throw at me.


----------



## painfreepc

Randy Shear said:


> LOL I get this all the time. Yes guys I make less than minimum wage, for a year, and support my kids, and kids mother, and my brother. All off of minimum wage or less.. Please. Your math is a disgrace. My car depreciation is BS because it is an old high mileage turd. Mileage, depreciation really?? LOL Maybe on one of your new cars, I don't have that issue. Plus, the IRS gives me the same $0.56/mile on my $1400 beater, as you on your new car. Difference: My car is already old enough Uber doesn't affect it's value. Yours, bet it does. I do things differently from most of you. I consider using an old car for Uber smart. No payments, cost of ANY repair (doing them all myself) negligible. Plus I still get the same deduction as if I had a 2014 car.
> 
> Point:
> If you need to believe that I make minimum wage, or less to make yourself feel better, go for it. I don't really care. The fact is I have a year in to this, 2 days a week, no other employment. How am I surviving after a year if I make minimum wage, or as someone else said less than $0.00/hr? LOL.
> 
> It's like saying, I can't see the air, so it's not real. Really? Wow. Just because you can't understand how I make it work, doesn't mean it doesn't work for me. I have several ways of making Uber work, without all the expenses you guys love to throw at me.


got to love the drivers that think the actual cost of doing business is $0.56 per mile,
so lets see, if i drive 60,000 miles per year @ $0.56 per mile then my business cost per year is $33,600, $0.56 is a tax deduction, it's not a business expense calculator.


----------



## Randy Shear

Randy Shear said:


> Ok, since you're so smart:
> 
> Definition of bulk per thefreedictionary: The major portion or greater part
> 
> Definition of majority: The greater number or part; a number more than half of the total
> 
> Out of 39 rides, one ride at $276 (payout) vs total payout of $827 is not the "bulk"
> It is the highest ride of my weekend, but it does not make the bulk of my pay. Without that ride, I would have still brought home $527. As defined above, $276 payout is not the major portion, nor greater part of $827. Nor is one ride greater, or major to the 38 other rides.





painfreepc said:


> got to love the drivers that think the actual cost of doing business is $0.56 per mile,
> so lets see, if i drive 60,000 miles per year @ $0.56 per mile then my business cost per year is $33,600, $0.56 is a tax deduction, it's not a business expense calculator.


What driver(s) are you referencing? It's not me. I have owned my sole proprietorship sched C for over 8 years, and filed my own taxes from start, to now. Where would you get the idea I think the $0.56/mi deduction, was my cost of business??? Here is a fact: The IRS offers a standard deduction of $0.56/mi driven for business. I drive on average 700 miles per week doing Uber. 700/wk * 52 weeks in a year = $20,384 deduction. My average pay per week is $350/wk. I'm not going to go in to full detail here, but let's keep it simple, and use basic mathematics.

INCOME: < $18,200
IRS DED: $20,384
_________________
-$2184 NOL (Net Operating Loss) Carry forward / backward

Cost of business gets figured around mid January for myself. This is just a quick example of what most accountants do when filing taxes for drivers. Most drivers do the same thing filing their own taxes. This is why I SWEAR by using the oldest, cheapest car for Uber. I get the same deductions for my POS as anyone of you driving a $15K+ car, that truly is depreciating due to mileage, age, etc. Want to make more money? STOP USING HIGH END CARS FOR UBER. This is UberX guys, they get what they pay for.

I am a mechanic of over 20 years. I do ALL of my own work. I can tear down, or replace engines, FWD, RWD, AWD transmissions / transaxles, I do all suspension work, A/C, cooling system, timing belts, brakes, electrical, everything. My car may be old, with high miles, but it is in just as reliable / safe condition as most newer cars on the road. If my car were to break down, cost of repair is negligible compared to a newer car. My engine can be purchased on eBay, or LKQ with under 60K miles for $700 delivered. Transmission < 60K for $400, rebuilt for $900 - $1200 inc torque converter. If I want to go UBER cheap, pull-a-part here has motors with warranty for $180.00, transmissions with warranty for $99.00.

Maybe you think I'm some idiot, as you implied I think a deduction is cost of business. What you don't realize is I have an extensive history doing accounting, as well as 2 close friends that are CPAs. I have owned a retail car lot, title company, and now a small transportation company. There is a methodology to everything I do regarding Uber.


----------



## SupaJ

Randy Shear said:


> Yes, my average /wk is $365.XX. My kids aren't in preschool. They are 4th and 5th grade. My rent is $400/mo for my 3bdrm, with full basement (where my brother lives), one car garage, central H&AC, and fenced yard. My utilities run on average $275/mo. Car insurance is $96/mo for full coverage. I never claimed to be living large, I've already done that when I had my business that brought me $136K/yr. But I have more free time than ever before, and you can't put a price on that. I'm grateful I had to close my company due to divorce. It brought me back down to reality. I'm happy, and Uber works for me. Sometimes losing everything is a blessing in disguise.
> 
> I may start my business back up at some point, but if I do, I will manage my time more wisely. I do miss the money, the cars I had, and the house. It's a huge bummer going from a $150K home, to a house that probably couldn't sell for more than $36K, or driving my neon compared to driving my vette, or crossfire. But this is life, and I make due.
> 
> Congrats on spending $350+/wk on preschool. I've been there. But now I'm here, and we make the best of it.
> 
> I think grossing $17,500 for a weekend job isn't too shabby.


LOOOOOL! ok you should've started with those numbers! No offense to you but homeless beggars in SoCal make more, and spend more, than that. )
But anyway, congrats on your paycheck, I like your positivity. If uber works for you - good, if it doesn't - quit! End of story.


----------



## painfreepc

painfreepc said:


> got to love the drivers that think the actual cost of doing business is $0.56 per mile,
> so lets see, if i drive 60,000 miles per year @ $0.56 per mile then my business cost per year is $33,600, $0.56 is a tax deduction, it's not a business expense calculator.


 i am talking about the other drivers that use $0.56 as an actual cost of doing business as a uber driver,
many here talk about the $0.56 as if thats the amont of money they are losing for each mile driven when doing uber business,

*i was defending you, sorry for the misunderstanding.*


----------



## Randy Shear

SupaJ said:


> LOOOOOL! ok you should've started with those numbers! No offense to you but homeless beggars in SoCal make more, and spend more, than that. )
> But anyway, congrats on your paycheck, I like your positivity. If uber works for you - good, if it doesn't - quit! End of story.


Thanks. Cost of living in SoCal is astronomical. The house I live in here would cost you $2000+/mo. Your cost of living is higher, thus pay is higher. Here, cost of living is lower, thus pay is lower. It's really not fair comparing my pay, in this market to others' pay in SoCal. They can't be fairly compared unless you account for the difference in pay, and COL.

At the end of the day, money isn't what makes life worth living. As I've said many times, I've netted over $120K/yr and lived fairly well. It's not the end of the world making $17 - $18K/yr on 2 days a week.


----------



## Randy Shear

painfreepc said:


> i am talking about the other drivers that use $0.56 as an actual cost of doing business as a uber driver,
> many here talk about the $0.56 as if thats the amont of money they are losing for each mile driven when doing uber business,
> 
> *i was defending you, sorry for the misunderstanding.*


My apologies for misunderstanding you. I'm getting used to being told what I do doesn't work, and constantly trying to defend my position. Seems to be a common mentality around here. I've posted pictures, payouts, screenshots, videos, all trying to help people in the rideshare industry maximize their profitability. In return, people call me a liar. I'm sorry.


----------



## Baron VonStudley

This is probably the best thread on the site. Randy please keep active in all the threads.


----------



## Randy Shear

Baron VonStudley said:


> This is probably the best thread on the site. Randy please keep active in all the threads.


Thanks. I plan on it.


----------



## cybertec69

I myself hate ridiculous surge prices enacted upon unsuspecting customers, and the end of the trip I feel like a robed them, I like earning a good fair from my clients, not robing them with a smile on my face. I will give you an instance from last night, this young lady dispatched me at Church and Chambers in Manhattan, I pick her up and she says we will pick up her boyfriend on the way, and we will be heading uptown to 3rd Ave and 78 Street, we stop to pick up her boyfriend who is not too happy of having to have to go to this dinner with these other people who never bothered to come down to his neck of the woods. I felt bad for her as she kept apologizing to him that it was her call and she felt bad about the situation and him not being happy about it, long story short, the fair ended up being $92, which is insane, I myself would have had a coronary, that fair should not have been more than $40-$45, what is uber thinking here, this is not how you get repeat business, not only that, but the passengers look at us drivers like leeches, which is far from the truth, they don't see Uber but the drivers. I also did 7 trips with Lyft yesterday, and was told they will never use Uber again due to their mistreatment of the drivers, the first customer I picked up at the JFK told me that Uber are creeps, he was in IT security networking, while he was on the phone with one of his partners he went on to describe all those Google guys at meetings, that they think they are better than anyone else and have that I am better and smarter than you mentality. And we all know how much Google has invested in Uber.


----------



## Emmes

You make a valid point, CT69 .. if Uber continues to rape the rider with surges, people just might start using Lyft more often - at least in my neck of the woods. Or they could just wait until the surge is over to request a ride. Or, they could complain about the surge and get their fare adjusted by Uber as a one-time courtesy. Hard to say how it would work.


----------



## painfreepc

cybertec69 said:


> I myself hate ridiculous surge prices enacted upon unsuspecting customers, and the end of the trip I feel like a robed them, I like earning a good fair from my clients, not robing them with a smile on my face. I will give you an instance from last night, this young lady dispatched me at Church and Chambers in Manhattan, I pick her up and she says we will pick up her boyfriend on the way, and we will be heading uptown to 3rd Ave and 78 Street, we stop to pick up her boyfriend who is not too happy of having to have to go to this dinner with these other people who never bothered to come down to his neck of the woods. I felt bad for her as she kept apologizing to him that it was her call and she felt bad about the situation and him not being happy about it, long story short, the fair ended up being $92, which is insane, I myself would have had a coronary, that fair should not have been more than $40-$45, what is uber thinking here, this is not how you get repeat business, not only that, but the passengers look at us drivers like leeches, which is far from the truth, they don't see Uber but the drivers. I also did 7 trips with Lyft yesterday, and was told they will never use Uber again due to their mistreatment of the drivers, the first customer I picked up at the JFK told me that Uber are creeps, he was in IT security networking, while he was on the phone with one of his partners he went on to describe all those Google guys at meetings, that they think they are better than anyone else and have that I am better and smarter than you mentality. And we all know how much Google has invested in Uber.


i will quote Randy Shear,
"Stop acting like the poor passengers are 12 year old kids that aren't responsible for their own actions. We are all adults here."

She knew the cost, she requested the ride and you got PAID,
This is a business, Please act like its a business.

May be next time reach in to your wallet and give back part of the fare,
like uber tried to do to Randy.


----------



## duggles

RIGHT?! This is ridiculous guys.

People aren't dumb. They acknowledge and agree to rates. Then they act surprised. Or most don't. Maybe the ***** about it. But you know what, they pay it. They pay it every ****ing weekend they go out. Why? Because they can afford it. Honestly, if they couldn't, they would wait out the surge, or arrange a ride the way they used to before Uber. 

You act like people aren't complicit in their choices and actions when it comes to thinking the surge is ****ing rape. That's a strong ****ing thing to say dudes. For a bunch of dudes to akin rape to people with money paying extra for a service is kind of offensive. Actually, really offense. 

I think Randy already made the point. Hotel most nights of the year $89. New Years, same room is $399. Flights. Any number of other industry will increase their rates 3-7x normal for high demand periods.


----------



## cybertec69

painfreepc said:


> i will quote Randy Shear,
> "Stop acting like the poor passengers are 12 year old kids that aren't responsible for their own actions. We are all adults here."
> 
> She knew the cost, she requested the ride and you got PAID,
> This is a business, Please act like its a business.
> 
> May be next time reach in to your wallet and give back part of the fare,
> like uber tried to do to Randy.


You don't get it, but it's OK , most people don't.


----------



## painfreepc

cybertec69 said:


> You don't get it, but it's OK , most people don't.


You are the one that don't get it,
look at the taxi industry, new years eve night all hell breaks loose, Very high demand for taxis in the IE from 9pm till 6am new years day, but the taxis still charge the same fare.


----------



## Emmes

cybertec69 said:


> You don't get it, but it's OK , most people don't.


CT? You forgot to add "maybe this gig isn't for you". lol


----------



## UberPissed

Randy Shear said:


> I hate playing a game of semantics.


Yet you are quoting words in the dictionary.

Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## UberPissed

duggles said:


> RIGHT?! This is ridiculous guys.
> ....
> I think Randy already made the point. Hotel most nights of the year $89. New Years, same room is $399. Flights. Any number of other industry will increase their rates 3-7x normal for high demand periods.


Yes, but when the flight is 7x, people tend not to fly. I think the problem is that the surge disrupts the supply and demand. A better option would be a surge that is fairer for both parties. 7x is completely ridiculous, and I think already stated here, that places like NYC stepped in and capped the surge because of how unconscionably high it would get.

I know it's different in each market, but in Chicago, the only time I sit with nothing to do is during a 4x surge. I'd rather stay busy cranking out 2-2.5x surges than hope for that 4.5x that takes 20 minutes to get.

PS - I love you all.


----------



## cybertec69

Surge pricing kills ridership, but only the clueless would not understand this.


----------



## SCdave

If the Rider isn't Drunk/Clueless and accepts the Surge Rate, they have just placed a greater value on their time; they had a choice and made it as an aware consumer. Surge works perfectly in this case.

My problem is with the Rider who is Drunk/Clueless and not having some type of "Dumb A$$ Drunk/Stoned" check on the App. This is where I see the problem with the Surge Factor as a customer service negative.

So, I would like to see an an additional step added for Surges that the Rider can enter on their Profile. Like I will only accept 1x,2x or 3x, etc... They can change it up or down depending on the holiday season too or maybe have both a "Default Surge Acceptance Factor" and/or a "Holiday Surge Acceptance Factor". 

Uber puts out a Holiday notice or just includes in the new customer sign-up process: "Fridays/Saturdays you may see a Surge of 1.25x to 3.5x in your area. Going to a concert/big sporting even you may see a surge of X.XX. For New Years, 4th of July, etc.. you can expect Surge Rates of 3x - 7x. You can now enter an Default Surge Factor Acceptance so when your Drunk A$$ (or something more appropriate) can't focus on the Surge Rate on your little smartphone screen, you will not be able to get an Uber Car until the Surge Rates drops to "Fill in the Blank ". This is entered during sign-up process, can be modified at anytime, and even can be ignored when requesting a ride but would take an extra step on the phone app.

Their is no such thing as "too much" if a person is completely aware of what they are paying for. The key for me is allowing for an informed choice by the consumer. And yes, adding a little more protection for Drunk A$$ riders is a good thing for customer service.


----------



## Randy Shear

UberPissed said:


> Yet you are quoting words in the dictionary.
> 
> Pot, meet kettle.


Everyone is quoting words in the dictionary dipsh!t. Google semantics. I feel like I'm babysitting 5 year olds.


----------



## Randy Shear

UberPissed said:


> Yes, but when the flight is 7x, people tend not to fly. I think the problem is that the surge disrupts the supply and demand. A better option would be a surge that is fairer for both parties. 7x is completely ridiculous, and I think already stated here, that places like NYC stepped in and capped the surge because of how unconscionably high it would get.
> 
> I know it's different in each market, but in Chicago, the only time I sit with nothing to do is during a 4x surge. I'd rather stay busy cranking out 2-2.5x surges than hope for that 4.5x that takes 20 minutes to get.
> 
> PS - I love you all.


Unconscionably high? Really? Nothing about 7x surge is unreasonable, unfair, or excessive. Supply < demand, prices go up. Everywhere. Nobody forced the pax to Uber... Get over it.

UberPissed is UberRediculous


----------



## Randy Shear

cybertec69 said:


> Surge pricing kills ridership, but only the clueless would not understand this.


Really? Interesting "fact" you point out here. The funny thing is, after 2 years of UberX, and surge, PEOPLE STILL UBER, and even Uber during 7x surge!!! OMG!!!!


----------



## UberPissed

Randy Shear said:


> Unconscionably high? Really? Nothing about 7x surge is unreasonable, unfair, or excessive. Supply < demand, prices go up. Everywhere. Nobody forced the pax to Uber... Get over it.
> 
> UberPissed is UberRediculous


Mr. Shear, what you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## UberPissed

Randy Shear said:


> Really? Interesting "fact" you point out here. The funny thing is, after 2 years of UberX, and surge, PEOPLE STILL UBER, and even Uber during 7x surge!!! OMG!!!!


Nothing wrong with a 7x surge, eh? I think the State of New York disagrees, as they capped the surge. I think you can probably google the word "unconscionable" as it makes an appearance in the article.

http://online.wsj.com/articles/car-...ollow-new-yorks-price-gouging-laws-1404849574
http://www.thestranger.com/slog/arc...-tale-against-taxi-deregulation&view=comments

Consider yourself lawyer'd.


----------



## duggles

Actually, everything Randy said was completely coherent and rational. 

People still choose to use the service! I only work during surges. Why? Because there's enough demand to warrant it. If people didn't still CHOOSE to use Uber, I'd be sitting on my ass half the time waiting for a fare like all the drivers that have to do this full-time, not just during surge. 

People CHOOSE to use this service. Demand is higher, despite the higher prices because people actively make the choice to use Uber. It's a value proposition that they make on the spot. They value getting a ride right away, rather than driving drunk, getting a friend to DD, or trying to take a cab. Again, it's simple. What would they do instead, say if they either didn't want to pay more, or has been the case in the past, Uber didn't exist. Choice, mutha****a.


----------



## UberPissed

Clearly @duggles didn't get the Billy Madison reference.


----------



## UberPissed

duggles said:


> Actually, everything Randy said was completely coherent and rational.
> 
> People still choose to use the service! I only work during surges. Why? Because there's enough demand to warrant it. If people didn't still CHOOSE to use Uber, I'd be sitting on my ass half the time waiting for a fare like all the drivers that have to do this full-time, not just during surge.
> 
> People CHOOSE to use this service. Demand is higher, despite the higher prices because people actively make the choice to use Uber. It's a value proposition that they make on the spot. They value getting a ride right away, rather than driving drunk, getting a friend to DD, or trying to take a cab. Again, it's simple. What would they do instead, say if they either didn't want to pay more, or has been the case in the past, Uber didn't exist. Choice, mutha****a.


I agree in theory, but it just seems like 6-8x is a little excessive. In Chicago, it is capped at 4.5x. Ultimately what happens when it gets to 4.5x is that I don't get any fares for a long period of time until the surge goes away, or falls to 2.5. The other thing is that if the surge is falling, people will wait even longer if it has gone from 4.5 to 2.5, thinking it will go to normal fare (because at our core, we are all cheap asses).


----------



## UL Driver SF

Ok.....so we are arguing over a service that no one has a right to use, must consent to use, and under certain circumstances have to agree to a price before using the service. Kinda like just about everything everyone uses or buys.

Oh btw....a service that could disappear over night.

People who find this shocking should take a step back and seriously consider their position. The examples available to support surge pricing could just about fill the Grand Canyon.

Philosophical differences are one thing. Trying to argue this from a right or wrong point is just a lost cause.


----------



## duggles

UberPissed said:


> Clearly @duggles didn't get the Billy Madison reference.


Missed that. But now it sounds very familiar. Doh. And I'm a movie guy. I just don't expect you guys to be dropping movie/tv references. 20 points for anyone that slips Arrested Development references in replies to my posts.


----------



## Baron VonStudley

duggles said:


> Missed that. But now it sounds very familiar. Doh. And I'm a movie guy. I just don't expect you guys to be dropping movie/tv references. 20 points for anyone that slips Arrested Development references in replies to my posts.


Lucille: I don't criticize you! And if you're worried about criticism, sometimes a diet is the best defense.


----------



## Randy Shear

UberPissed said:


> Nothing wrong with a 7x surge, eh? I think the State of New York disagrees, as they capped the surge. I think you can probably google the word "unconscionable" as it makes an appearance in the article.
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/articles/car-...ollow-new-yorks-price-gouging-laws-1404849574
> http://www.thestranger.com/slog/arc...-tale-against-taxi-deregulation&view=comments
> 
> Consider yourself lawyer'd.


Lawyer'd? Perhaps it's you who needs a dictionary. Of course a lawyer used the term "unconscionable," they always exaggerate, in order to make regular things sound so much worse. My lawyer filed a petition on my behalf at one point (I usually file my own petitions as I am well versed in the law), using the term "stark terror" lol. I was never, ever in stark terror. It sounds good, and a has that "pop" you want when a jury hears it.


----------



## Randy Shear

UberPissed said:


> Nothing wrong with a 7x surge, eh? I think the State of New York disagrees, as they capped the surge. I think you can probably google the word "unconscionable" as it makes an appearance in the article.
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/articles/car-...ollow-new-yorks-price-gouging-laws-1404849574
> http://www.thestranger.com/slog/arc...-tale-against-taxi-deregulation&view=comments
> 
> Consider yourself lawyer'd.


The state of New York disagrees?? Oh no, then they MUST be right. I disagreed with New York stopping innocent citizens, and frisking them (violation of the IV amendment), without any probable cause. The argument that that New York disagrees really means nothing. This state needs serious help.


----------



## kalo

Randy Shear said:


> Everyone is quoting words in the dictionary dipsh!t. Google semantics. I feel like I'm babysitting 5 year olds.


Check out all of Randy's videos. You will see his over all mentality and living standard. Talk about 5 year olds Mr Shear.


----------



## Randy Shear

kalo said:


> Check out all of Randy's videos. You will see his over all mentality and living standard. Talk about 5 year olds Mr Shear.


Welcome back!


----------



## kalo

Randy Shear said:


> Welcome back!


You won't remove those videos will you? Might make a buck or two, so better leave em up...


----------



## Randy Shear

kalo said:


> You won't remove those videos will you? Might make a buck or two, so better leave em up...


Why would I take my videos down? Someone butthurt they couldn't cut it with Uber? I notice you love to talk trash on people with decent payouts.  It's ok, no matter how bad you try to make us look, it won't make you look any better.


----------



## Randy Shear

kalo said:


> Check out all of Randy's videos. You will see his over all mentality and living standard. Talk about 5 year olds Mr Shear.


More proof of how "smart" you are: "over all"

overall

I've seen five year olds with a better vocabulary.


----------



## Emmes

<< Just here for the comments.


----------



## UberPissed

I'm just hoping for a 100X. Chalk it up to supply to supply and demand. **** the pax.


----------



## run26912

Randy Shear said:


> Ahh another hater. If you have seen my YT channel, I average $350 per week payout, only driving 20 - 24 hours. I've been through this a million times, and won't do it again. Maybe Uber sucks for you, in which case I suggest you adapt and innovate to compensate, or stop whining like a little girl, and get another job. Too many cry babies.
> 
> PS I've been with Uber over a year, in 3 different cities, and my average doesn't vary much.


Nice score Uberman!

*PS luv your videos bro! Keep up the good work.


----------

